# Ukelele Bohemian Rhapsody



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Worth a listen.


----------



## koa (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a link to one of his many youtube vids of that song in case you want to see him in action also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snPQ1z5FoqQ

Here's another one you might like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool stuff!


----------



## tms0425 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jake has played at a small club here in Ft. Wayne twice over the past couple of years and he awesome to see in person! If he comes your way it is a must see show.

Tom


----------

